# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  100 Вольт на корпусе ПК

## АВИАТОР

При просмотре форума "Компьютерной газеты" наткнулся на эту тему:
"100 Вольт на корпусе ПК"
  АиРЭО 22.08.09 07:22 [2] Minsk, Belarus
"Особенности конструкции БП компьютера и монитора дают на корпус половину напряжения в розетке 220 Вольт / 2=110 вольт. Вот и имеем 110 Вольт между ТВ и ПК для неприятностей. На корпусе компьютера 110 вольт переменного тока относительно (подключённого к коллективной антене) корпуса телевизора. Именно этот ток протекает по всем подключённым между двумя устройствами проводам. Переменка пролезет везде и даже через конденсаторы, стоящие на выходе сигналов видеокарты, и гальвонической подвеске на выходе звуковой карты. Так-же и в телевизоре."




> Dim82 [гость] 22.08.09 14:17 [30] Vitebsk, Belarus
> Почитал ссылки, погуглил, говорят точно есть такая проблема. Взял тестер ткнул в корпус и в батарею отопления. Прибор показал ноль. Но у знакомых сам получал по рукам (током) без всякого тестера. Значит проблема есть, но похоже не у всех, или я не так мерю. Мой комп меня дубасит, когда я к спутниковой плате (sky star) на горячую провода подрубаю, так там за дело (18 вольт все-таки). 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> Legion 22.08.09 14:29 [3] Minsk, Belarus
> Действительно есть напряжение, но я и не сомневался, т.к. неодин раз получал разряды (раз 20). По измерениям 6В.
> ------------------------------------------------------ 
> Tool для всех 23.08.09 20:59 [2031] Kavkaz, Russian Federation
> Ну 6В конечно разряд не дадут совсем  меня около 100 било, ну прилично чувствуется, ровно как половина от розеточного.Это все из-за особенности конструкции фильтра БП компа. Но мощность там невелика, попробуйте лампочку включить между батареей и компом - гореть не будет даже на 15Вт. 
> Для устранения этой проблемы надо заземление иметь, больше никак. Лишние токи как раз фильтроваться на него будут, скачки всякие.
> ...




Померил у себя(замеры проводились между корпусом ПК и нулевой фазой розетки,а также между корпусом ПК и батареей ЦО,результаты одинаковы).
 Мои результаты:
1) ПК и монитор включены в сеть и работают: U= 80В
2) ПК  включен в сеть и работает, монитор выключен и отключен от сети: U= 50В
3) ПК и монитор включены в сеть, но не  работают: U= 80В 
Выводы:
- если  комп даже не работает, на его корпусе есть напряжение
- срочно  делать заземление :icon7:

----------


## Pasha_49

Гы, только что пемерял тестером, сотка есть) И стукает, только не так сильно. Надо заземление делать...

----------


## SDS

на батарею кидать? или стены долбить до шкафа???

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ну прям сразу и долбить  
Вообще,это не критично,хотя заземление иметь желательно.Главное помнить при подключении др. устройств на ПК,что на нём есть напряжение,при "удачном" раскладе можно и спалить что-нибудь.
Вот тут один из этих вариантов описан: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
" ПЕРЕД НАЧАЛОМ СРАЗУ ЖЕ ПРИДУПРЕЖУ ЧТО И КОМП И ТЕЛЕВИЗОР ДОЛЖНЫ БЫТЬ ВЫКЛЮЧЕНЫ!!!! Так как У ВИДЕОКАРТЫ НУ ОЧЕНЬ ЧУВСТВИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ВЫХОД-КОРОЧЕ СПАЛИТЬ МОЖНО".
Кстати:ПК и монитор включены в сеть, но не работают: U= 80В
- если комп даже не работает, на его корпусе есть напряжение

----------

